# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  حزازير أهل الأول

## *حــــــــــلا*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لحفظ التراث اللطيف.. أقترح طرح كل الحزازير العتيقه.. والحل على المشارك التالي.. وهكذا..
من حقك تكتب أي عدد من الحوازير اللي تعرفها
وأنا ببدأ :noworry: : 
1.سبع حباحب والشيخ راكب حب الشلقلق عيسى يرامش 
 :cool:  
الحل عليكم؟؟؟
 :wink:

----------


## شواطئ شوق

1(لحمة في جفيره ماتخيس ) 
2-(وقف على ارجل لاهو احمار ولاهو عجل )

----------


## *حــــــــــلا*

> 1(لحمة في جفيره ماتخيس ) 
> 2-(وقف على ارجل لاهو احمار ولاهو عجل )



يسلمو شواطئ الشوق ع المشاركة  :bigsmile: ..بس اللي حابة أقوله أنه فكرة الموضوع أن عضو يحط لغز واللي يجي بعده يحل اللغز+يحط لغز جديد :cool: 
تحيّاتي 
*حـــــــــــلا*

----------


## ارسم العشق

التراكيب مع القدر . فالحباحب هي التركيبة .والشيخ هو القدر للطبخ .وعيسى يرامش هو الملاس أو المغراف
اتمنى الجواب صح

----------


## ارسم العشق

لحمه في جفيره ما تخيس؟؟ اللسان

----------


## ارسم العشق

اماالسؤال الثالث للاسف مااعرفه :thumbdown:

----------


## ارسم العشق

وهذا السؤال
هي هية وهي هية . وهي في البيت مرمية وهي تلعب طباشية ؟؟
ياالله باانتظار الجواب

----------


## شواطئ شوق

هي وهية هي وهية لخ
(المخمه تعني العسو ) عدراً على اجابت السؤال الاول اعرف الاجابة ولكن نسية
هذا لغز (ضاحية متروسه سماد)

----------


## شواطئ شوق

ضاحية متروسة سماد او (ضاحية كلها سماد )
هي العين المكحلة

----------


## حساسه بزياده

شواطئ شوق بالنسبه للغزش أول مره اسمع به
مشكوره عليه
مدام مافي حزيه
أني باحط عجل:بنتنا بنت الدلال راكبه فوق الجبال إتحارس مركب أبوها لايجروه بالحبال

----------


## شواطئ شوق

اذا ماخاب ظني (الشمس )
 اذا كان جوابي صح اليكم هذي الحزاية 
طوله ثلاثين وعرضه ثلاثين تخضع له كل السلاطين ويشو ؟

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> اذا ماخاب ظني (الشمس )x
> اذا كان جوابي صح اليكم هذي الحزاية 
> طوله ثلاثين وعرضه ثلاثين تخضع له كل السلاطين ويشو ؟



 
الجواب شهر رمضان

----------


## جنى الورود

تسلمي عزيزتي للاسف ماعندي حزاوي
تحياتي لك

----------

